# How much peppermint oil?



## bjnich (Dec 28, 2003)

I know people vary, person to person, but if you take peppermint oil, how much do you find works for you: is 10 drops a day too much or too little for you? or 20? or 30?I just would like to get a range. I'm starting out on it, and 20 or so drops the past few days is not doing anything additional.. doesn't seem to do anything.. of course this is in addition to the other things I do on a daily basis that do help: acidophilus, oatmeal, lots of water, exercise, small amount of Equalactin, fish oil, muti-grain bread, vitamin E, salads.. I've just started some Magnesium today. Maybe it will take a few days for the peppermint oil and magnesium to "kick in."Trying to get a sense of what an average dose of the peppermint oil is.Thanks!


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

I did the peppermint route a while ago, but found that it didn't really help me.. ..plus, it was fairly irritating on my insides.


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

The reason it probably doesn't work is because your not taking Enteric-Coated peppermint oil capsules that disolve in the small intestines and not the stomach. They do cost about 20 dollars a month but it works way better than Bentyl and NuLev I can tell you that much. You can find these at health food stores the brand I like is Solvary they are really good and I take 250mgs of peppermint oil and it has 50mgs of Thyme oil and 50mgs of Rosemary oil in these capsules.hope this helps I have never heard of drops before but if your taking drops I can only imagine what this must be doing to your stomach as it disolves in your stomach and not in your intestines where it is needed to break down.hope this helpsCindy


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

hey,i tried the enteric coated peppermint--but found it didn't do much.how much should you take??


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

ibs_queen...how many capsules is that??


----------

